# Haven’t been on a board in over 15 years.



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey 87

Welcome to the boards.

You came, you asked.

Your answer is NO. 

For you, a 143 would be like asking you to ride a Tricycle. You are about 50 lbs too heavy for that size.

If you want to have any fun, I suggest you simply rent proper sized equipment for this trip. Nice offer by your cousin, but do yourself a favour and rent.

Cheers


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Depending what you are trying to do.
If you just spend all day on green runs with the kids, it's probably fine.
If you are going to charge the blue and the blacks, it's too short.
Since if you have not been snowboarding for 15 years, I take you are going to take it easy?


----------



## pearson87 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I’m definitely going to take it easy. No need to get hurt trying show off. I have everything I need except the right size board so it’s not going to break me to rent a board this trip. What size and style board do you recommend for my size? I’m interested in doing everything I can on the mountain im not going for Any big air but I will be trying manuals and butters. I’m sick on a wake board so once I get my technique down on the snow I know I’m going to enjoy it. If I have a awesome time on this trip I’ll consider buying a board. Definitely taking the advice to rent the right board for me this go around.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

At 145 to 150 lbs, you need to look at a board that is 

150 to 155 in length.

Now given the fact that you have not been on a board in 15 years, you have a whole new experience awaiting you.

I suggest you rent something that has a Rocker / Micro Camber / Rocker or a Rocker / Flat / Rocker Profile

What you DON'T want is a full Camber board.

Tell the shop your situation as you have told us and they should set you up on a easy riding, forgiving board that will get you comfortably back up to speed.

Have a great trip!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are renting...go for a 146-152...also since its been awhile, go for a flat camber mid stiff and then adjust from there. If you do a performance rental, or check the rental policy...to see if you can change out boards during the day....tell them you are demoing and thinking about buying. Imo better to start off easy and the adjust upwards.

But remember...well fitting boots first and foremost.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife is 5'3" and 110. she rides a 143. 

CAN you ride that board and have fun? yes. 

Should you be on a bigger board that is more suited to your size? Definitely! you should be on something in that 152-154 size. 

I would just do a demo board rental after you get your legs back under you. I just had my niece up to visit and she had been off the snow for 8 years or so, she is 25. It took her half the day to get her feel for the board back again. She is 5'8" and 125 lbs, size 8 boot. We have her on a 154.


----------



## pearson87 (Jan 13, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for all the advice. I definitely have a good fitting boot. I went with the Boa style boot. I’m excited to finally get back into it. I got my oldest daughter she is 10years old a bad ass set up. She is decked out from board to helmet. So on a average board size for myself from the different advice and reviews. I’m going to go with a 149cm or 151cm.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pearson87 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for all the advice. I definitely have a good fitting boot. I went with the Boa style boot. I’m excited to finally get back into it. I got my oldest daughter she is 10years old a bad ass set up. She is decked out from board to helmet. So on a average board size for myself from the different advice and reviews. *I’m going to go with a 149cm or 151cm.*


Awesome!

If you have the option to switch boards throughout the day,.. 

Once on the hill and you start to regain your snow legs,... if you feel the board is too loose, washing out or sliding/spinning around and not wanting to stay in or follow the line you intend? Try something a little longer. 

...if however you find that the board feels particularly slow, sluggish, or difficult to turn? Maybe switch it out for something a little shorter. 

Have fun and welcome back!


----------

